# Building a ramp



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

Could someone point me in the right direction for building a ramp to a loft section of a c and c cage please?


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is a link to cage setup examples on this forum. Take a look at the different pictures and when you see one that you like and can't figure it out, then send a message to the person who posted it and ask them how they did it. Good luck and post some pictures when you finish it!

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

One of the easiest ways is to use a plastic dryer vent tubing...and support it with Corrugated Plastic, attach it to wherever it goes securely...and tie the tube down with fleece strips


----------

